# Best Diet killer



## snake (Aug 23, 2019)

I'm trying to watch my girlish figure the last few months but this last weekend I was at a big party. There was so much damn good food and none of it was good for you. I have heard of this before but never had it; a hot dog wrapped in bacon. I assume this came about because someone felt there was not enough fat and sodium nitrites in a hot dog alone. GOD WAS THAT GOOD!

What's your go to diet killer? The one where you just say, fuuk it, I'll do more cardio tomorrow. (which isn't happening)


----------



## Trump (Aug 23, 2019)

Pigs in blankets they called snake my friend the corner stone of Any nutritious diet


----------



## Trump (Aug 23, 2019)

Cheese cake is mine, I will eat mine and everyone else’s at the table


----------



## tinymk (Aug 23, 2019)

I do my best to make sure I am getting my food in. 
 During hunting season it is much tougher to food prep and I am a Salt craver.  Those damn potatoes chips fit the bill. I do what I gotta do to stay away from em.


----------



## Has (Aug 23, 2019)

Wunderbar, here in Germany wunderbar is also the word for wonderful and yes it is wonderful


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 23, 2019)

breaded fish taco, easy slaw, extra red sauce please, oh and swiss rolls but I've managed to stay away from em thus far


----------



## Iron1 (Aug 23, 2019)

CARBS

I could eat a whole loaf of crusty bread if left to my own devices. My office likes to bring in bagels from time to time, they're like kryptonite so I have to stay out of the kitchen.


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 23, 2019)

donuts, i only buy half dozens now cuz i eat an entire dozen in a day if i buy 13 of em


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 23, 2019)

gymrat827 said:


> donuts, i only buy half dozens now cuz i eat an entire dozen in a day if i buy 13 of em



oh yeah man the strawberry filled nutella donuts oooomg


----------



## Oblivious (Aug 23, 2019)

Has said:


> Wunderbar, here in Germany wunderbar is also the word for wonderful and yes it is wonderful


we call it butter finger here in the US


----------



## Oblivious (Aug 23, 2019)

MAn do I love chocolate, white chocolate, dark, milk everything. Except chocolate ice cream , **** chocolate ice cream


----------



## Straight30weight (Aug 23, 2019)

For real. Chocolate cake and ice cream can eat a dick. Every other chocolate, I’ll take it.


----------



## Pinkbear (Aug 23, 2019)

LA dog. 

Bacon wrapped hot dogs are sold everywhere  in California. 5$  bacon wrapper hot dog, with jalapeno, onions, cilantro  mustard and mayo. They sell them where ever people are drunk.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 23, 2019)

when my mind is on getting ripped nothing can make me fuk up..Im a fat skinny guy now but soon its on


----------



## snake (Aug 23, 2019)

Gibsonator said:


> breaded fish taco, easy slaw, extra red sauce please, oh and swiss rolls but I've managed to stay away from em thus far



Fish? Who the hell would request fish-anything for a last meal? Easy slaw? Is that coleslaw? Like some thing made from cabbage which is a vegetable? Gibs, I'm starting to wonder about you brother. You ok?


----------



## snake (Aug 23, 2019)

gymrat827 said:


> donuts, i only buy half dozens now cuz i eat an entire dozen in a day if i buy 13 of em



There's something about microwaving donuts that changes them. You can eat more if they are microwaved for some reason.


----------



## snake (Aug 23, 2019)

Oblivious said:


> MAn do I love chocolate, white chocolate, dark, milk everything. Except chocolate ice cream , **** chocolate ice cream





Straight30weight said:


> For real. Chocolate cake and ice cream can eat a dick. Every other chocolate, I’ll take it.



I'm with ya on the Chocolate ice cream. There's nothing chocolate about it.

Now chocolate cake...with a cream cheese icing? Um... That I can handle.


----------



## Rhino99 (Aug 23, 2019)

No joke, I had 2 poptarts this morning


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 23, 2019)

Rhino99 said:


> No joke, I had 2 poptarts this morning



you can't leave us wondering which flavor comeon man!


----------



## automatondan (Aug 23, 2019)

A whole pizza with extra cheese and lots of meat. And beer. And also beer.


----------



## Rhino99 (Aug 23, 2019)

Gibsonator said:


> you can't leave us wondering which flavor comeon man!



My bad.....Blueberry!

They're for my kids. I make my wife hide them but I tricked my 6 year old into giving them up.
Hey sometimes ya gotta do what ya gotta do.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 23, 2019)

Pinkbear said:


> LA dog.
> 
> Bacon wrapped hot dogs are sold everywhere  in California. 5$  bacon wrapper hot dog, with jalapeno, onions, cilantro  mustard and mayo. They sell them where ever people are drunk.


la dog is code word for large cock


----------



## snake (Aug 23, 2019)

Bundy,

Your go to diet buster is carrot sticks. You have to stay out of this thread.:32 (18):


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 23, 2019)

automatondan said:


> A whole pizza with extra cheese and lots of meat. And beer. And also beer.



Can't believe we got this far into a diet killer thread without mention of these two bastions of the sport. Thank God Automatondan has bitch-slapped some sense into ye donut-eatin' chocolate-cake hatin' Nancy Boys.


----------



## CJ (Aug 23, 2019)

Ice cream, and soft choc chip or oatmeal raisin cookies.


----------



## Iron1 (Aug 23, 2019)

ALl yous chocolate cake haters need to try adding choco chips and pudding mix into the batter.


----------



## Jada (Aug 23, 2019)

Salsa and chips... i cant stop eating it.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 23, 2019)

Jada said:


> Salsa and chips... i cant stop eating it.


Don’t forget hummus.. it’s the Mexican Muslim in you


----------



## Maijah (Aug 23, 2019)

My buddy makes these things called Armadillo eggs on his smoker. I could 50. They are cream cheese/cheddar stuffed jalapeno, wrapped in spicy sausage, then wrapped in bacon.....well that's how he does them.


----------



## DNW (Aug 23, 2019)

Brisket. Usually a baked potato with butter, sour cream, cheese and a mound of chopped brisket on top.  I then also get half pound sliced brisket (moist) on the side.

Deep dish pizza is also a weakness but I hardly ever give in bc no nutritional value whatsoever.


----------



## automatondan (Aug 23, 2019)

NbleSavage said:


> Can't believe we got this far into a diet killer thread without mention of these two bastions of the sport. Thank God Automatondan has bitch-slapped some sense into ye donut-eatin' chocolate-cake hatin' Nancy Boys.



The dude abides.


----------



## Grizzly911 (Aug 23, 2019)

automatondan said:


> The dude abides.



The Big Lebowski!


----------



## Uncle manny (Aug 24, 2019)

Pizza, burgers, Costco chocolate chip cookies...


----------



## snake (Aug 24, 2019)

God bless my old Italian mom for her cherry crumb cake with extra sugar and cinnamon topping.


----------



## Mythos (Aug 24, 2019)

snake said:


> What's your go to diet killer? The one where you just say, fuuk it, I'll do more cardio tomorrow. (which isn't happening)



Beer and chips and salsa. Gets me every time


----------



## stonetag (Aug 24, 2019)

Home made bread, out of the oven with real butter and home made chunky blackberry jam, or toasted with honey and peanut butter, or cinnamon and sugar, or with cream cheese, or nuttela, anyway the point is, home made bread=good.


----------



## Long (Aug 24, 2019)

Angel hair pasta with kielbasa and hamburg, parmesan. A good mix of four cheese and tomato and basil sauces. Garlic bread.


----------



## Utm18 (Aug 24, 2019)

Pizza or cheesecake are my killers


----------



## StillKickin (Aug 24, 2019)

Well here’s something different, now I’m a sucker for the usuals like everyone, 
but I happened upon  a snack at work.
Theres always “snacks” stuff out at work which I avoid. But about 3 months ago I grabbed the peanut butter, Ritz crackers and honey. Spread a generous glob of peanut butter on a Ritz, carve out a hollow in the top of it and fill it with honey. 
Shove the whole damn thing into your pie hole...then cuss yourself 10 minutes later as you finish 15th of these and make plans to stop at the store you n the way to stock up on all three ingredients!


----------



## snake (Aug 24, 2019)

Utm18 said:


> Pizza or cheesecake are my killers



Or? Pick your words carefully because people have been ban for less. I'm sure you ment "and". I forgive you.


----------



## snake (Aug 24, 2019)

stonetag said:


> Home made bread, out of the oven with real butter


Oh God that brings back memories. Put a loaf of that in front of me and I'll fold like a lawn chair.

Good one bro!


----------



## Beserker (Aug 24, 2019)

Homemade baked macaroni and cheese... 2lbs of locally made cheddar cheese bought from an old general store up the road that’s been open since 1891, 2 pounds of elbows (or ziti, rotini) 2 pounds of applewood smoked bacon diced, and a tbsp or two of butter baked in a large glass dish in the oven for 30 minutes until the top has that perfect look....


----------



## TODAY (Aug 24, 2019)

This thread gave me IBS.


----------



## bogie418 (Aug 24, 2019)

molten lava fudge brownie and vanilla ice cream.


----------



## Jackblack69 (Aug 25, 2019)

Pizza... definitely pizza. I can turn away candy that people bring to work. But when someone buys pizzas... I usually take a whole pie. And pizza at work happens and pretty frequently....


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 25, 2019)

Beserker said:


> Homemade baked macaroni and cheese... 2lbs of locally made cheddar cheese bought from an old general store up the road that’s been open since 1891, 2 pounds of elbows (or ziti, rotini) 2 pounds of applewood smoked bacon diced, and a tbsp or two of butter baked in a large glass dish in the oven for 30 minutes until the top has that perfect look....



damn that sounds amazing!


----------



## Rhino99 (Aug 25, 2019)

I need to unsubscribe this thread for my own sanity


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 25, 2019)

Beserker said:


> Homemade baked macaroni and cheese... 2lbs of locally made cheddar cheese bought from an old general store up the road that’s been open since 1891, 2 pounds of elbows (or ziti, rotini) 2 pounds of applewood smoked bacon diced, and a tbsp or two of butter baked in a large glass dish in the oven for 30 minutes until the top has that perfect look....



Ye had me at bacon. Another crime against nature that it's taken so long for a nod to a food thats appropriate anytime of day in any situation ye can imagine. Sounds fookin' amazing how ye described it to. Hate this thread....no, I love it...fook leave me alone...call me?


----------



## Beserker (Aug 25, 2019)

It’s legendary... Holy Grail status in our home.  Often times, only half the bacon even makes it into the mix, have to slap hands as it’s being assembled :32 (10):


----------

